# 2018 Turbo Replacement



## Bucsfan552 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello,

I have a 2018 Gen2 Diesel and over the last couple of weeks the engine has developed a loud whistling / rotating noise at idle. I believe it is the turbo. The vehicle has 103K on it. I purchased a complete turbo assembly from a 1.6L diesel 19K Equinox on Ebay. Has anyone replaced the turbo in this diesel engine before? If so, is there anything to be aware of or to look out for. It seems rather straight forward, but I believe it is different than some of the Cruze gas engine turbo replacement videos that are out on there.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you..


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

There are instructions available if you get a alldatadiy subscription. I looked at my account and it doesn't look bad - book time is 4.0 hours.

jeff


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

As a sidenote - there is a bulletin stating that whine or hiss can be from leaking charge tube or intake. So you might want to check the easy stuff first. Also says to check for obstructed oil passage on turbo when fixing it - so you don't have to do it again... ;-)

jeff


----------



## Bucsfan552 (Apr 26, 2021)

oregon_rider said:


> As a sidenote - there is a bulletin stating that whine or hiss can be from leaking charge tube or intake. So you might want to check the easy stuff first. Also says to check for obstructed oil passage on turbo when fixing it - so you don't have to do it again... ;-)
> 
> jeff


Thank you very much for the quick reply. I will check it out..


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

Are you sure it is not an idler pully?


----------

